#  > << J&H LICHT EN GELUID - LINKS >> >  > OVER DEZE FORUMS >  >  <>

## moderator

Het plaatsen van je eigen URL onder je postings wordt niet op prijs gesteld.
In je eigen profiel heb je de mogelijkheid om maarliefst drie URL's aan te geven waar je mensen op wil wijzen.

Het staat ook in de forumregels, maar een kleine reminder kon geen kwaad d8 ik.

Forum administrator J&H Licht en Geluid.

----------

